# New here.  Looking for healthy, lean meats for smoking.  Hi protein, low fat



## viper

Hi guys, I have been poking around here some but have some rather basic questions.  I have been smoking with my brother for a while but we never really bothered to look at this from a weight loss perspective.  I need to get back into better shape and wanting to used lean smoked meats as a way to increase my protein intake.  Usually with meats, the high protein meats usually have high fat which is a problem so I want to look at cuts/meats that are great for my health! 

No only beef cuts but nearly anything.  I know fish is REALLY great like Salmon but I will not lie, I do not enjoy fish everyday.  I have no problem eating beef every day though!  I am looking at Turkey, chicken, pork, you name it.  I am hoping if I change my meat intake, I can curb all these carbs. 

Obviously this whole thing could backfire if things just taste to damn good though!  lol


----------



## adiochiro3

Welcome to the SMF family!

First of all, fat is not a carb.  It is a fat, and good fats are necessary for normal function, along with complex carbs & protein.  Fat also = flavor.  Meat does not contain carbs in any significant amount.  Beware of throwing your body out of balance for very long with an unbalanced diet.

To answer your question directly: The best tasting, leanest meats I've found are: Bison/buffalo, Elk, and Deer.  They all take to smoke really well, and are great for you.  Grass-fed beef is also a great choice.  The fats found in these meats are highly beneficial and small in percentage precisely because these animals graze naturally rather than chow down on corn in feed lots or coops.

The best and safest way to cut bad carbs is to eliminate anything white from your diet and up your fruit and vegetable intake along with high quality protein.  You'll will actually feel quite satisfied after meals (once your body adjusts to the dearth of simple sugars), get healthier, and lose weight.

And don't neglect sensible exercise!


----------



## dalton

here is some food for thought...

about 6 months ago I learned how to make some good beef jerky. I try and keep some around all the time.  when I get hungry I eat a little.  by eating more often I keep my metabolism moving faster.  beef jerky is usually best made from lean cuts of meat like london broil and eye of round roast.  I get the eye of round roast at my local costo for 2.99 lb.  (im in alaska so that is actually pretty cheep)  you can control how much salt you put in the jerky and the smoke adds great flavor.  I don't use any sugar (no carbs) and some days beef jerky is lunch.  now I snack on jerky instead of the other high carb snacks that I used to. 

in addition to this small change in eating habits I have increased my activity in the evenings by planning a few garage projects and giving my self a deadline. 

I have lost 25 lbs in the last 6 months.  I realize that is not a huge amount, but slow weight loss is much healthier than fast weight loss. 

just my 2 cents

dalton


----------



## smokeamotive

adiochiro3 said:


> To answer your question directly: The best tasting, leanest meats I've found are: Bison/buffalo, Elk, and Deer.  They all take to smoke really well, and are great for you.


I couldnt agree more. Venison is very low in fat and cholesterol and higher in protein than beef,pork or chicken. And it's really tasty too.Though it takes a little learning to cook properly. Bison is higher in fat and cholesterol but is still lower than beef and most is grass fed.
Many of the stores around here are starting to carry buffalo though most of it is just ground. Good luck and welcome to SMF.


----------



## viper

Outstanding!  I did not even think about Buffalo but indeed, I knew it was considered much leaner than beef.  Saturated fats are what I am trying to cut.  They just come with meat.  PUS, and MUS fats are the fats that are considered good for you.  I realize I might sacrifice some flavor but I am hoping a good infusion of smoky tastiness will overdrive that...


----------



## handymanherb

Gator meat is low fat, to bad shipping costs so much.


----------



## biteme7951

Rabbit meat is also a great high protein/low fat meat. We cure ours the same way you would do Canadian bacon (but cut the cure time down to a couple days as the meat is not that thick), Smoke for a few hrs then the trick to tender rabbit is to finish roasting them in a pan sealed with foil @ 225 degrees until the meat falls off the bone. Most people think it is ham until I tell them it's rabbit. We do  big batches at a time because we raise them then I de-bone it and vac seal it in bags of a couple of servings each and it is great on sammys or on its own just warmed up.


----------



## meateater

Boneless skinless chicken thighs and breasts, pork loins, london broils, that's a good start. Seafood is also great. It's easy for me since I'm not a picky eater, just might have to adjust your taste buds.


----------



## realtorterry

Well it looks like your off to a great start already! Now if you want you could check out the e-course offered here! Full of info!!


----------



## scarbelly

Those are all great answers for you and just think, if you hunt the buffalo and the rabbit you wont need to worry about the beef being an issue any longer


----------



## smokeamotive

Scarbelly said:


> Those are all great answers for you and just think, if you hunt the buffalo and the rabbit you wont need to worry about the beef being an issue any longer


If he hunts the buffalo he wont have to worry about getting any meat for quite awhile!


----------

